# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  3 kilo erbij? Meteen reageren! - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Drie kilo's erbij? Meteen reageren!
> 
> Zodra uw weegschaal drie kilo meer aangeeft, moet u meteen reageren. U mag vooral niet wachten, want in dit stadium kunnen heel kleine veranderingen in de eetgewoontes en de manier van leven in het algemeen al volstaan om weer op de rechte weg te raken. De oplossing is voor iedereen anders, maar hier volgen toch enkele denkpistes.


04/09/2007 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

